
Is Apple a privacy-first company? - ChrisCinelli
https://www.salon.com/2019/06/04/is-apple-really-a-privacy-first-company/
======
ChrisCinelli
Subtitle: Apple wants consumers to view it as the privacy-centric tech company
— but some security experts aren't impressed

